

Ask HN: Built A Startup, Second Round of Funding Questions.  Please Help. - spoiledtechie

Hey HNers,<p>My partner and I built a start up and its going pretty well.  We are entering and disrupting a community that needs it.<p>We built the initial software with our initial investment.  Its a bit more than what the regular YCom start up gets, but it came with no strings attached.  Just build the product and give them their portion of the profits.<p>The problem is we are running out of money quite soon.  We have till Mid January to be sustainable, or we will need to find real jobs again.  I can't stress how much I don't want this to happen and to keep working hard on our start up.<p>So here is the question.  I am not on the west coast and know very little about raising money.  I don't live in a hub where its easy to find investors either.  So I was wondering if there are any tutorials before we get into the mix with investors?  I am thinking YouTube Videos on how to properly raise second round funds and what to keep in mind before doing so.  Anything out there we can spend a couple days on?  We were thinking of entering our startup on AngelList because we have heard good things, but before we do so, we are desperately seeking the knowledge and doing out HW before we get into the mix.<p>Thank you very much HNers!  I greatly appreciate it.<p>Feel free to email us at spoiledtechie with gmail.
======
cyrusradfar
You should set up an Angellist account Check out angel.co and read
VentureHacks (by the founders of Angellist). Also, Dave McClure has content
all over about raising money, rules to making a pitch deck, etc.

It would be helpful if you gave some more information on the space you're
working in and city you're based.

------
mion
There's a channel on YouTube called "Ask Jay" that has some interesting videos
where Jay Adelson answers questions about investors, VC, etc. Could be useful!

Good luck on your second round.

------
jkaykin
Have Shervin clean your house while you pitch him what you are building:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/want-to-pitch-a-vc-while-
he...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/want-to-pitch-a-vc-while-he-cleans-
your-house-exec-and-shervin-pishevar-thought-so/)

